# RHD Fiat Ducato Cabs Passenger Door Pocket (Lack of!)



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

For anyone out there who wants to reverse the pennypiching lack of a passenger door pocket in many RHD Ducato conversions I sourced the relevent bit on Fiat's parts CD and asked for a quote from two of my nearest dealers in Swindon and Basingstoke. The Swindon one replied as follows:

Dear Mr Jones,

I've checked the part numbers for you and they are correct for your vehicle, however im not too sure what edition of ePER you have but there has been a price increase on parts; these are as follows:

1303517650 UTILITY HOLDER £8.98 + VAT
15691007 SCREW x 4 £0.63 + VAT each
46408953 PAD x4 £0.22 + VAT each

All these parts are avaliable from Fiat on a 2 day stock order however the screws are supplied in a pack of 5 and the pads in a pack of 10. In situations like this we have to supply the whole pack to the customer.

Postage and packaging for these items will be £10

If you wish to discuss these parts any further you can contact us on 01793 645503.

Many Thanks,

Joe Robertson
Parts Advisor
Fish Brothers Fiat and Alfa Romeo

TEL: 01793 645503
FAX: 01793 886476
www.fish-bros.co.uk

I ordered and received the bits in 4 days, total cost incl P&P £28

Carefully pull out the door trim and you will find the holes (4) are already there both in the door and trim. Just press in the pads into the door and pierce small holes (from the back) through the black vinyl (centre of already cut holes in the cardboard). You now have the alignment holes to simply screw on!  Let me know if this is useful to anyone.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts Noel

There is a thread here on these door pockets.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite2387-pocket.html

I think we paid about £15 or £16 incl post for the kit from http://essanjay.co.uk/

It's good to add your experience and source to the collection of knowledge.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Noel, having just collected our new motorhome it wasnt untill we were on the way home with it I realised I didnt have a pocket on the passenger side for all me little bits and bobs  Now I know what to ask for will be ordering one soon. 

I do wish they would all come with pockets and it is usually the passenger that is loaded down with maps etc.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Noel and welcome to the site.

obviously when accessories such as this are so clearly going to make a massive difference to the end price the converters have to be careful about what they choose to include in the overall price, particularly if they don't think they are a necessary addition. :roll:  :wink: 
I think we got one sorted for about £15 but that was a few years ago.


8)


----------



## minesapint (Apr 16, 2013)

*Door Pocket*

Hello
Thanks for the lead on door pockets. We have an Dethleffs 6611 on a Fiat chassis and it came without a N/S door pocket. I contacted Mike at Essanjay who could not have been more helpfull, he contacted Fiat and ordered a door pocket and posted it off to us. Excellent service from Mike and Essanjay



autostratus said:


> Welcome to MotorhomeFacts Noel
> 
> There is a thread here on these door pockets.
> 
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Blimey that post was over 8 years ago :lol:


----------



## minesapint (Apr 16, 2013)

*Door pockets*

Sure was, just goes to prove how good MHF is.
It solved our problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just went to the van breakers and got the whole drivers door card including the little plastic screw points in the door, for £8 no marks on it just a bit of muck, I only wanted the pocket, so sold the rest for a fiver on Ebay.


----------

